# is HCG during my cycle slowing the muscle growth?



## espy (May 4, 2014)

Trying to understand how I should run the cycle from TRT. I'm currently running

Testo cyp: 300 x 2 a week
Deca.: 200 x 2 a week
Dbol: 60 mg a day (30x2)
Hcg: 2500 unit x 2 a week
AI: 0.5 Rod

Gear are all legit and proven
I'm 5'8 /174 lbs and 18% bf 40 years old. Work out 4 to 5 a week

I know partially it's food, but still can't explain this slow growth. Especially I'm using dbol - i should be 180 by now.

Is Hcg causing the slow growth, or is my receptor fried, or just purely food?

Please advice.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 4, 2014)

HCG would only benefit muscle and strength growth not impair it. Chances are it's diet and/or training related. 

Deca takes a while to reach steady state concentrations. How long have you been on this cycle?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 4, 2014)

2500 unit a week? That's a type o right? U meant 250?


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 4, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> 2500 unit a week? That's a type o right? U meant 250?



Must be since he also has his AI on a ROD schedule


----------



## espy (May 4, 2014)

Yes, 250 x 2.

And I have been on this cycle for 1.5 month.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 4, 2014)

You aren't eating enough. Gear doesn't become muscle. Food does. There is no escaping that.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 4, 2014)

^^^ THIS ^^^

Post your macros and lets see what you're taking in.


----------



## espy (May 4, 2014)

Morning : 5 x eggs, half cup of trout,  whole wheat cereal no sugar, half cup rice 

Mid morning : protein shake 

Lunch : 1.5 cup of chicken, half cup of carb (sweet potato etc) , a cup of fruits 

Mid afternoon : protein cereal 

Early evening : protein shake 

Evening : 1.5 cup of chicken or beef, half cup of quinoa , half cup of veggies 

Before going to bed : casin protein

What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 4, 2014)

How do you have chic by the cup? You should be weighing that to get an accurate amount. Small grains, liquids, and anything else that doesnt leave giant gaps in the cup are ok for that. Plus meat is calculated for nutrition by weight. Not volume. 

What does that add up to btw? What is your maintenance calorie level?


----------



## NbleSavage (May 4, 2014)

Like MM said, most weigh their proteins in ounces or grams. I'm not sure how to factor in a cup of trout.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (May 4, 2014)

If you're goal is to bulk. Eat until you're blue. Repeat every few hours.


----------



## shenky (May 4, 2014)

espy said:


> Morning : 5 x eggs, half cup of trout,  whole wheat cereal no sugar, half cup rice
> 
> Mid morning : protein shake
> 
> ...



Not enough calories. Looks more like a cut than a bulk


----------



## espy (May 5, 2014)

Sorry - used wrong expression.
Usually when I eat chicken i eat 2 ton3 slices of chicken breast. When I eat meat - 1 rib eye steak.


----------



## shenky (May 5, 2014)

espy said:


> Sorry - used wrong expression.
> Usually when I eat chicken i eat 2 ton3 slices of chicken breast. When I eat meat - 1 rib eye steak.



still not enough calories. Protein is essential, but it isn't a magical macro nutrient. If I were you, I'd focus less on eating as much protein as I can handle and more on the bigger picture. Eat a shit load of carbohydrates and fats as well.

Throw in a few PB and J sandwiches in that diet, or pasta or more oatmeal and PB.


----------



## bigdaddy600 (May 5, 2014)

More carbs. Hcg only helps. Eat more give it time it will come.
Protein 2 gram pr lb of body weight
Carbs 2- 4 grams pr lb
Fat around .5- 1 grams pr lb


----------



## espy (May 9, 2014)

I must eat more!

Thank you so much guys for awesome feedback(s). I guess I will have to eat more and more. and up my intensity of workout. More and more making me realized gear is not a magical potion but just a mere support. I feel like I finally woke up. I'll lift like there is no tomorrow!

T


----------

